# Outsmarted by a coyote



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

My first year trapping and I've primarily been targeting lynx with 330s. I've read and been told that canines stay completely away from conibears, that they're just too smart to fall for it... well I had a coyote(I presume) trip a conibear and take off running. No hair was left at the scene.

This is how I found it.








And these tracks were hauling balls away from it. 















So I tried my first double pen snare set not too far from it. This set once again targets lynx, but is a bit more possible to catch a coyote. I hope. 








We'll see what happens...


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Pfft all the photos turned!


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

And now I see I placed this thread in the wrong forum. Perhaps a mod could fix?

My apologies. Noob stuff...


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks for moving it.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

If you got a curious, young coyote or old hungry coyote, he might have wanted your bait. He sure became educated from this surprise.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice catch , very first coyote I ever trapped was in a 330 set on a trail that they had been running . Thought maybe it was a fluke or just plain lucky .. until I caught the second one , same trap , same spot a couple weeks later . Don't know why , but some of my photos posted are sideways too . Hope to see some of your lynx catches . :smile:


----------



## elkinthewoods7 (Jan 25, 2016)

Let us know if you get the little bugger!


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Outsmarted again!

Notice the fresh tracks walking up to the snare, even a couple tracks past it. The snare is closed 2+ inches from where I had it set.










I surmise the coyote's head was inside the snare and he felt it pulling closed so he backed out.

It would've been my first 'yote snared. Dang it.

Love these experiences!!!

Here's the original set. Notice the distance above the cam lock.










Here's today's check. Cam lock moved 2-3 inches.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Good luck on your bait site snare , looks good to me , but Ive never caught a coyote within 10 feet of a bait with a snare . Most of my luck with baits are those set out on what I call the "ring road " , a roughly circular area 50yds out that circles the bait . Seems dogs like to circle the bait checking it out before they commit . A couple of my spots I deliberately set bait in the center of some trails that look like that and they catch coyotes steady . Setting snares today , weather coming in and I need to be ready for it .


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:thumbsup: That's the same as I set on baits too C2C--- keeps a bait work'in 24 hours.

awprint:


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

C2C said:


> Good luck on your bait site snare , looks good to me , but Ive never caught a coyote within 10 feet of a bait with a snare . Most of my luck with baits are those set out on what I call the "ring road " , a roughly circular area 50yds out that circles the bait . Seems dogs like to circle the bait checking it out before they commit . A couple of my spots I deliberately set bait in the center of some trails that look like that and they catch coyotes steady . Setting snares today , weather coming in and I need to be ready for it .


I very much appreciate the tip. Definitely going to try that! I'm actually targeting lynx, but when I saw the yote tracks walking down the trail headed toward my set I got a little giddy.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

akiceman25 said:


> I very much appreciate the tip. Definitely going to try that! I'm actually targeting lynx, but when I saw the yote tracks walking down the trail headed toward my set I got a little giddy.


A catch is a catch , lol ..I'm sure the ring road approach would work on lynx as well , just set them closer to baits . Set 41 snares today and snowing lightly now ,can't wait for check time


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good luck, men!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I am not an expert snareman. However, I see something on the snare set that just may help a tad. You need to get the yote to pop his head before the snare. Yotes often walk on trails like beagles, heads down and they use their forehead to push brush while their nose picks up scent. You can get around this by putting a stick or log a heads length in front of the snare. Also I would close the gaps on both sides a little with a twig. Doesn't take much.

I have caught allot of yotes in 330 til they banned them for land sets. So catching them with 330s is a wives tail especially in farm country or ranch country where they often cross fences.

Lastly always remember you haven't been outsmarted as coyotes are not smart. IE: they cannot reason and figure things out. If they could they would be after beef instead of some vole/mouse/ squirrel/rabbit. So if you see them dodging any sets just step back and get on your knees so you can see the set from their perspective. Imagine your the coyote and you walk with your head down on trails and that head is V shaped, thus moves things in the way like a V plow for snow. Your challenge is to get the point of the V Plow started into the circle.


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks for the tips duckmaster! All well received.


----------

